# Jurel o.crevalle-jack vom Strand am der Pazifikküste Oaxaca



## Tortugaf (10. April 2010)

Ich bin schon einige Monate wieder  in Mazunte, ein kleiner Ort in Mexico, an der Pazifikküste in Staat Oaxaca. An dieser Küste gibt es kleine u. grosse Strände die immer wieder von felsigen Abschnitten eingerahmt werden.

Die besten Plätze sind immer die Felsen wo es gleich in die Tiefe geht o. die Flussmündungen.
Leider gibt es in meiner Nähe, keine offenden Stellen die die Lagunen mit den Meer  verbinden . Nur in der Regenzeit sind sie geöffnet u. super Angelstellen.

Bei Mazunte, kann man gut von den Felsen (Punta Cometa) u. in der Brandung fischen. Ich gehe gerne am Strand spinnen , es ist zwar schwieriger dort die Fisch zu finden, aber ich habe keine Hänger o. Schnurrverluste durch scharfe Steinkanten.
An den Felsen o. in der Nähe gibt es mehr Fische, fast immer kleine Gruppen von Green Jacks  (Cosinero) crevalle-jack (jurel) Sierras, Robalos Snook,  u. kleine Pargos u. Meros (Snapper u. Grouper).

Im allgemeinen sind meine Fänge bescheiden, u.selten über 1 kg. Ich fische auch nur mit Kunstködern.  Ein anderer u. sehr wichtiger Grund ist, ich stehe nicht früh genug auf, wenn ich losgehe, ist oft die beste Zeit, der Morgengrauen vor dem Sonnenaufgang vorbei.

Aber dass macht nichts, denn ich will ja auch nicht zuviel fangen sondern, nur etwas Bewegung, meine Technik u. meine  Köderwahl verbessern. 

Für die Grossen nehmen ich ein Boot u. schleppe dann die Köder am Strand entlang o. weiter draussen.

Ich war wieder am Strand (memejita) u. sah mit dem Fernglas am anderen Ende  viele Pelikane  an den Felsen kreisend.
In der Brandung sah man schwarze grosse Flecken (Manchas).  

Das ist genau worauf  ich gewarte hatte , es gibt wahre Sternstunden des Angeln, wenn die Sardinen dort sind.
Die Sardinen haben sich in die Brandung vor ihren Feinden gerettet um sich dort in dem Sandwolken des flachen Brandungssaum zuverstecken.

Die Räuber, Jurels, patrouillieren vor der Brandung u. greifen immer wieder die kleinen Schwärme an .
Es sind wahre Fressorgien die das Wasser zum schäumen bringen.

Als ich die Felsen erreicht, konnte ich schon die ersten Sardinen  in einer Pfütze schwimmen sehn. Sie wurden mit den  Wellen auf die Felsen geschleudert, als die Räuber sie in die Enge trieben. Dort sind sie für das Erste gerettet, aber leichte Beute für die Fischreiher.

Ich machte gleiche meine Angeln fertig. Kleine Jigs die den Sardinen ähneln waren meine erste Wahl.
25 g u. 35 g Wurfgewicht an dünner geflochtener Schnur garantieren gute Wurfweiten u. auch noch eine leichte u. sensible Köderführung.
Auch der Anschlag lässt sich mit der geflochtenen gut durchbringen.

Ich brauchte auch nicht lange zu warten u. schon sah ich wie ein Schwarm  Jurels sich in die Sardinen stützten,. Das ganze Wasser schien zu kochen u. war weiss.
Ich warf mein Jig hinter den Schwarm  u. hatte auch gleich einige Anfasser, aber sie waren doch sehr sanft für das Chaos, ich wusste das ich den Jig mehr leben einhauchen mus.
Mit etwas schnelleren Bewegungen, Stops  u. kurzen Sacken lassen, kam ein richtiger Biss der auch hakte .

  G.Tortugaf


----------



## Tortugaf (10. April 2010)

*AW: Jurel o.crevalle-jack vom Strand am der Pazifikküste Oaxaca*

Teil 2

Der Drill dauert bei diesen bekanntlich ausdauernden Kämpfern auch  einige Minuten. Er nahm bei der ersten Flucht auch gut Schnur von der  Rolle stoppte u. zog immer wieder ein Stück weiter. Ich bremste wenn er  mir zu schnell lief, etwas mit der Hand nach, bis er stand u. quer zog.
Ausserdem musste ich ihn auch immer etwas weiter draussen halten damit  er nicht die Schnur an den Steinen kappt,

Deshalb liess ich ihn auch erst Mal ziehen, nur wenn er sich im grossen  Bogen in die benachbarte Bucht schwamm, machte ich mehr Druck .
Dort konnte ich ihn nicht stranden, die Wellen liefen zu hoch auf.
 Als der Zug nach liess, führte ich dann langsam aber sicher, den  schwächer werdenden Jurel in meine Bucht wo es ein kleinen Sandstrand  gab.
Ich lief u. kletterte die Felskante zurück um ihn mit den Wellen auf das  Trockene zulegen.

Nach 5 Minuten lag sie vor mir, eine etwas 4kg schwere Jurel. Ich ging  auf den Felsvorsprung zurück u. versorgte den Fisch.

Jetzt nahm ich die  anderen Angel etwas länger u. mit stärkere Schnur.  Auch der Jig war etwas schwerer. Ich warf nun  weiter über die Brandung  hinaus.
Auch diesmal  kann bald nach einigen Würfen ein heftiger Biss,ich spürte  das mein Gegner stärker ist, als sein Vorgänger.

Ich drillte ihn auch genauso ab, nur das ich etwa 10 Minuten warte bis  ich ihn in die Bucht zur Landung führte.
Diese Jurel war noch grösser u. hatte etwas 6-7 kg.

Ich hätte noch mehr fangen können, aber das reichte mir, weil ich die  Fisch auch noch 2 km tragen musste u. es einfach genug zum Essen u.  verschenken ist.
Ich nahm mir mein Fotoapparat u. schoss einige Bilder vom Treiben.

In den beiden Wintern die ich hier verbracht habe , erlebt ich dieses  Schauspiel einige Male. Es ist aber eher selten das die Jurels in unsere  Bucht in grossen Schwärmen kommen, nur wenn genug Sardinen hier sind,  kann man das Natur-Spektakel erleben .
Ich fing dann immer, weil sie sich auf alles stürzen was einer Sardine  ähnelt.

Es gibt immer einige grosse Jurel die an der Brandung  u. in der Nähe  von den Felsen ihre Runden drehen, aber diese sind oft nur mit lebenden  Ködern zufangen.
Wenn sie nicht in Schwärmen jagen, haben sie keine so grosse Konkurenz  u. schauen ich den Köder genauer an.


  G.Tortugaf


----------



## Tortugaf (10. April 2010)

*AW: Jurel o.crevalle-jack vom Strand am der Pazifikküste Oaxaca*

Und noch paar Fotos von der Bucht, vom Fang u.mir.

G. Tortugaf


----------



## BIG WHITE (10. April 2010)

*AW: Jurel o.crevalle-jack vom Strand am der Pazifikküste Oaxaca*

Glückwunsch, das macht auch vom Ufer Laune!

Hatte in Panama und Costa Rica auch einige Uriel(o.s.ä)
also pacific Jack Crevallys gefangen, nur niemand wollte
sie essen, so wurden die meisten releast.
Hast Du sie schon mal probiert? 

TL

B.W.


----------



## Tortugaf (11. April 2010)

*AW: Jurel o.crevalle-jack vom Strand am der Pazifikküste Oaxaca*

Ja schmeckt gut, wie fast alles aus dem Meer. 
Die meisten hier wollen nur "carne blanca" weisses Fleisch, z.B. Pargo (Grouper) Huachinago ( Red Snapper),Robalo (Snook), Agujon (Long Tom o.super Hornfish) usw. dunkleres Fleisch hat keinen so grossen Wert, sind halt verwöhnt.
Kenn aber ein Fischer, der sagt genau das Gegenteil, ihm schmeckt die Jurel am Besten.
Hier sagen sie zur Jurel, "Frel" , es muy costeño.
Man versteht sie kaum, auch wenn man spanisch kann.

G.Tortugaf :m


----------



## Klaus1234 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Jurel o.crevalle-jack vom Strand am der Pazifikküste Oaxaca*

Tolle Bilder un danke für den Bericht!
Grüsse
Klaus


----------



## mermademan (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Jurel o.crevalle-jack vom Strand am der Pazifikküste Oaxaca*

Zum Geschmack kann ich auch nur Positives berichten, hatte mal ein paar davon in NZ, die waren sogar roh mariniert verdammt lecker! (Gebraten/gegart ebenfalls!)


----------



## Pargo Man (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Jurel o.crevalle-jack vom Strand am der Pazifikküste Oaxaca*

Traumhafter Bericht, Lieber Frank!!

Dein Fang ist ganz und gar mein Geschmack. Bei uns geht der Jack als "Macóa" in den Topf. Wie bei fast jedem Seefisch empfiehlt sich das Ausbluten. Das Fleisch ist trotzdem grau. Für einen 6-10kgs Macóa gibst Du an der 30 lbs Schleppleine gern 15 Minuten Schweiß dazu... und auf dem Fischmarkt hätte er dich hier ruckzuck 50 USD gekostet!! Der Fisch hat keine Zähne, schlingt also seine Beute im Ganzen herunter und verdaut / vergört entsprechend seine Beute. Das gibt dem "Macóa" wohl seinen ungewöhnlich starken Geschmack.

Häufigkeit: 3 von 10
Sport: 10 von 10 gleichauf mit Pargo!
Methoden: Schleppen mit Rapalas o.ä.; Poppern

Mahlzeit und schreib bald wieder.
:vik:


----------



## trutanator (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Jurel o.crevalle-jack vom Strand am der Pazifikküste Oaxaca*

Moin, 

sehr schöner Bericht, sehr schöne Fotos und ich bekomme wieder die große " saudade " nach meinen Spots in Rio Grande do Norte / Brasilien - muß aber leider noch ein paar Monate warten bis ich wieder dort überwintern kann.

Bei uns heißen die Jurels X A R E U und ich fange sie mit lebenden Saunas ( kleine Meeräschen ) oder mit großen Poppern in rot/weiss.
Es stimmt sie liefern einen absolut guten Fight, fleischmäßig sind mir aber die Robalos lieber.

Weiterhin viel Spaß - Trutanator


----------



## crevalle (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Jurel o.crevalle-jack vom Strand am der Pazifikküste Oaxaca*

Tortugaf,

Sehr schöner Bericht, da wird man glatt neidisch...
Ich fahre bald nach Florida und da gibts zum Glück auch reichlich Jack Crevalle.
Darf ich mal Fragen was für eine Rute Du mit Deiner Stella SW (ich rate mal 5000er) verwendest (Länge, WG).

Gruss
Crevalle


----------



## Ozmo (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Jurel o.crevalle-jack vom Strand am der Pazifikküste Oaxaca*

Que envidia! (Welch Neid)

Schöne Fische. In Puerto Escondido habe ich auch immer an den Felsen geangelt, damals leider immer nur mit Livebait, gab dementsprechend Muränen am laufenden Band. Das nächste Mal rücke ich aber mit Kunstködern an!

Hauptsächlich fische ich in Mexico südlich von Salina Cruz, Tonala, Pijijapan, Barra de San Jose, bis nach Guatemala. Ist sehr vielseitig das angeln da, von den Salzbecken Salina Cruz bis zu den Mangroven von Pijijapan oder San Jose. Zwischenzeitlich ist es aber nicht ganz ungefährlich dort, wegen dem "trafico".

Mir persönlich schmeckt der Jurel auch nicht besonders, da esse ich lieber nen Pargo oder Robalo. Geräuchert mit Kokosschale schmeckte der Jurel aber wenigstens etwas besser!|supergri

TL Ozzi


----------



## Tortugaf (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Jurel o.crevalle-jack vom Strand am der Pazifikküste Oaxaca*

Danke für eure Antworten.

  Bin wieder in Deutschland u. wenig am Computer u. habe mir etwas Zeit zum Antworten gegönnt.

*
Hey Jan*, 

schöne Grüsse aus dem jetzt super warmen Deutschland,  ich lese immer gerne deine Berichte aus deinem Traumrevier. 


Ich finde auch dass man den Fisch gut essen kann. Ich esse gerne Fisch u. denke das es oft auch an der Art der Zubereitung liegt ob der Fisch schmeckt o. nicht.


Einer meiner Favoriten ist immer noch der sauer eingelegt Brathering, esse ich immer wenn ich wieder hier bin, fast täglich.

*Hey Crevalle. *

  Ja du hast Recht, es ist eine Stella sw 5000.  
  Die Rute ist  Shimano Lesath Shore Game 3,00 m  wg. 20-80 gr. u. die andere ist eine Speedmaster 3,30 m 40-120gr. mit einer Saltiga 4000 z
  Bin sehr zufrieden mit beiden, möchte aber noch eine etwas größere Rolle ausprobieren um noch etwas mehr an Weite zubekommen.

*Hey Trutanator*

  Ein Robalo (Snook) ist geschmacklich auch hier ein beliebter Speisefisch u. wesendlich teurer als die Jurel.

*Hey Ozzi*

  Cool das du Ecke kennst.

  Livebait ist immer ein super Köder, wo hast du genau  geangelt u. wie tief.
  Tonala war ich auch mal, genauer gesagt habe ich in Boca de Cielo gefischt meistens Pagos. 
  Wenn die Sonne untergeht am Ausfluss der Lagune ins Meer u. die Strömung rausgeht fingen wir richtig gute Größen mit Lisas. 


  G. Tortugaf


----------



## Ozmo (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Jurel o.crevalle-jack vom Strand am der Pazifikküste Oaxaca*

In Puerto Escondido an dem Pfad der rechts vom Dorf an den Felsen entlangläuft. Immer ein wenig weitergehen und die Köder 20 min auslegen, länger hat es meist nicht gedauert bis man was dran hatte. Am Felsen der den Strand trennt ging es im Morgengrauen auch immer gut auf Roncadores.

TL Ozzi


----------



## Tortugaf (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Jurel o.crevalle-jack vom Strand am der Pazifikküste Oaxaca*

Hey Ozzi



Ja kenne ich, habe an den Felsen zwischen den kleinen Stränden in Richtung Flughafen öfter geangelt u. Cocineros, Jacks u. kleine Pargos u. Palometas gefangen.
  Das beste Stück ist an Ende von Strand Zicatela um die Spitze herum beim Leuchtturm, dort gehen auch viele aus der Stadt hin. 
  Dort gibt es einige kleine Vorgelagerte Felsengruppen wo sich immer Kleinfisch aufhält u. der Strand der sich dann anschließt ist auch super zum Spinnangeln.
  Dort bricht die Welle nur einmal, kurz vor den Ufer so dass man gut hinter die Brandung werfen kann.

  G. Frank


----------

